# Apples, apples, apples



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness Maddy loves apples. She started out taking a little bite out of a windfall now and then as she was running around using it as ball, but now she has graduated to leaping up and picking the apples herself. Indy waits, steals the one Maddy has, which Maddy then happily runs and leaps to get herself another apple! I am worried they will eat the seeds so I take them and core them and give them back. Is this crazy? I figure they'll just pick more if I don't let them have one now and then. Good thing they're organic!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau likes apple, but only if I remove the peel. Otherwise he spits it out. I've never given him a whole (cored) apple -- it might be amusing to try and see what he'd do with it.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

That is too funny that she picks her own! Just this week I bought some Honey Crisp apples. Lexi did her usuall sit pretty and then placed her paw in my lap(which is a dead giveaway to dh that I once in awhile give her a piece of what I have)as I was eating one. I gave her a piece and she ate it up. I would have never thought to give them to her. I don't think it is crazy at all! I prefer my apple cored and cut up also!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I did this google search, and all I put in was, "Can dogs" and it autopopulated with, "Can dogs eat apples?" which I thought was funny because it must be a popular question these days! Last year I googled the question only about tomatoes because when I was pulling my tomato plants out of the garden, the dogs were gobbling up the tomatoes that had ripened out of sight, and that fell off the plants when I pulled them out. I thought, how can dogs like raw tomatoes?? So weird!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Abby & Trina LOVE apples. It's as if they recognize the sounds when cutting them up. Trina also loves tomatoes and green bellpepper.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

But "people " food is yummy! Why wouldn't they like it! LOL It's gotta taste better than dog food is all I'm sayin....

today I caught Cookie trying to eat a feather (obviously from a blue jay) and then I dug an acorn out of her mouth.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have given Lily apples too when I was baking an apple crisp and she liked it (but I think she'll eat pretty much ANYTHING). BTW, Dogs should not eat the core or seeds of an apple.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

In the UK at this time of year we have the fall of yew tree seeds. These are basically the seeds of the tree (a highly poisonous tree and seed) and are surrounded by a sweet tasting, red fruit. 

My three go mad for them, and have always wolfed them down. Because of their fast digestion tract, they always pass the seeds back out again before becoming poisoned. I am fairly confident that wolves would have done the same thing before they became eradicated from the UK.

I am quite sure that the seeds of an apple would be quite unlikely to be crunched by a dog's teeth (no seed-grinding molars present) and so would - just like the Yew seeds - pass through unnoticed.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's probably very true; it reminded me of my co-worker who has a golden. The dog eats everything...a pan of buns she just took out of the oven, quite a bit of a bag of flour (she doesn't know how much because of the huge mess), and once, the dog ate a bedding plant. My co-worker THOUGHT she had one more marigold to plant but then reasoned she must have counted wrong. The next day, the golden pooped out the marigold, root ball and all, and it was still blooming! She could have planted it, ha,ha. Very fast digestive system.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Indiana said:


> ...it reminded me of my co-worker who has a golden. The dog eats everything... My co-worker THOUGHT she had one more marigold to plant but then reasoned she must have counted wrong. The next day, the golden pooped out the marigold, root ball and all, and it was still blooming! She could have planted it, ha,ha. Very fast digestive system.


A dog whose manage to "automate" planting and fertilizing in one easy step, that is a golden Golden! Honestly, what won't a dog eat, other than medications it's supposed to?? Chagall loves Granny Smith apples. They're my absolute favorite too and he's the only one in the house I'm willing to share one with. I taught him most of his tricks, "spin," "weave," "sit pretty," "walk backwards," etc., using the flesh of a Granny Smith as his reward. On the days I rewarded him a bit too much, he was an ace fertilizer himself!!:wink:


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about the apple cores. 
My mom treats her PWD with whatever edible scraps she has from prepping dinner. I've seen Mollie down apple and pear cores with no ill effects. It's not a regular thing, but if they were going to cause problems I think we would have seen something in the past 12 years.
Granted, that dog is a bit like a living garbage disposal and has a strong stomach. The only thing I've seen her turn down is broccoli and celery.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Most poodles, in my experience, have quite a sweet tooth and many prefer something sweet to pure meat. You have to be careful that they don't eat too much because it's a lot of sugar for them and can also cause diarrhea. 

I wouldn't feed the cores or the seeds. I wouldn't take the chance and hope that everything is going to turn out okay.


----------

